# Give up the midol.



## maanders (Jul 13, 2007)

Everyone seems to have issues with their ibs and their period. I have always had pretty bad cramps the first couple days with mine and always took Midol. It helped the pain mostly, but the stuff in it didn't help my ibs. Caffeine is a no-no for a lot of people and can be found in a lot of drugs made especially for your period. Anyhow, the point I'm getting to is that I have discovered the best pain med when it comes to that time of the month. Naproxen Sodium. It has been around forever and maybe you already know about it, but I didn't and it worked amazingly for me (and no caffeine, yay). I just wanted to share that. But if you do decide to try it out, make sure you look at the directions because the doses are a lot lower than say ibuprofen or Tylenol.


----------

